# Chances of the FCS Playoffs?



## Bingoman

In my opinion we have slim chances to make the FCS Playoffs. If we continue this roll and beat ISU and WIU then I think we have a solid chance at the playoffs. For now I do not think we will make it due to a tough last 2 games.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

We control our own destiny until we don’t anymore... Gotta win out and see how everything else plays out. Outside chance but I’d say they will have made a hell of a run at it.


----------



## Bluethunder

Just the fact that it is even a thread in November tells you how great of a job this coaching staff has done.  Then you add in the injuries, especially to the defensive side of the ball and it is even more impressive.


----------



## niklz62

If we win out Id say we have a reasonable argument. These next 2 games will be a sonofabitch to win though. Did 46 come back in after he got hurt?  I saw a couple guys down that might cause ILSt to leave their punter at home


----------



## Sycamore2021

Playoffs started this week in my opinion.  Each game is the next big game. With the youth on the roster these close games are invaluable for the players and coaches.  Celebrate for 24 hours and onto the next one.  Great game. I will be in the crowd for sure next saturday.  Go Trees!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

The guys have to win out. Period, end of discussion and even then it is going to take some stumping because some of the FCS upper guard let their lower ranked schools beat them this week and they have additional matchups over the next two weeks. You need anyone in the Top 10 or way out in front of their conferences to win out so they become locks for auto bids. 

There were quite a few upsets in FCS this weekend that will lead to us likely getting into the receiving votes section, I'd think. With Western Illinois storming back, they'll likely be in the Top 25 if they beat USD next week and you have another team or two in front of them slip. We have Illinois State who will likely fall into the 20-22 range I'd think so that potentially gives you two Top 25 opponents to finish out the season. 

*1    North Dakota State (160)    8-0    4000    1*
*2    Kennesaw State    7-1    3777    2*
3    James Madison    6-2    3665    3
*4    Weber State    6-2    3416    4*
*5    Eastern Washington    6-2    3209    5*
*6    UC Davis    7-1    3158    6*
*7    South Dakota State    5-2    3084    7*
*8    Elon    5-2    2789    8*
9    Wofford    6-2    2688    9
*10    Jacksonville State    6-2    2337    12*
11    McNeese    6-2    2209    14
*12    Colgate    7-0    2046    16*
*13    Delaware    6-2    1790    21*
14    Illinois State    5-3    1781    11
15    Towson    6-2    1774    10
16    Stony Brook    6-3    1479    15
*17    North Carolina A&T    6-2    1414    18*
*18    Princeton    7-0    1345    19*
19    Central Arkansas    5-3    1261    13
*20    Nicholls    5-3    1003    20*
21    Sam Houston State    5-3    661    23
*22    East Tennessee State    7-2    567    25*
*23    Maine    5-3    548    24*
24    Dartmouth    7-0    435    NR
*25    Southeast Missouri State    6-2    316    NR*

RV: North Dakota (314) , *UNI (262)* , Florida A&M (169) , Chattanooga (163) , *Idaho State (160)* , Rhode Island (87) , *Western Illinois (32)* , *San Diego (20)* , *Monmouth (20)* , Alcorn State (12) , *Montana State (4)* ,*Samford (3)* , *Lamar (1)* , *UIW (1)

*Don't want to be debbie downer, but I guess I will be. If #46 is done, we're done. That defense was a pretty porous the second half and once he went down, the floodgates were open. If several of the other defenders that went down are also out going forward, I just don't think you have the pieces behind them to beat two Top 25 caliber teams. I'd love to be wrong.

I hope the staff is working the phones right now and reaching out to their FBS contacts for potential impact transfers. Boyle has proven to be a dynamic QB and we have him for one more year. They need to get another back in here that is ready to go out of the gate and another dynamic WR to pair with Hendrix. If they can do that, the offense could be pretty dynamic next year especially with the other guys that have stepped up like Caton. 

On D, they need several guys to come in out of the gate. They need to find at least one solid DT that can plug space, another backer to pair with Jonas and at least one more corner. If they could find another pass rusher, even if situational guy, that would be fantastic. These are all pieces that need to come in ready to play Day One.


----------



## bent20

If we were doing this next year, I wouldn't be that impressed, it would be about what I expected, but the fact we've done this well in Mallory's second year has me quite impressed. I think we could very well lose out given all the injuries and I wouldn't be disappointed. I think we're already set up well for next year. I'll be excited going into the season for the first time in a long time. Thank you to the coaches and players for that!

As for the playoffs, I'll worry about it if we in fact win out.


----------



## Sycamore2021

We Will Win.  Thats all.  See ya next week.


----------



## niklz62

https://twitter.com/niklz62/status/1059135298813210624?s=21

Does anyone think this call was our 7th win?  Maybe someone could screen cap it better rather than me invest 2 weeks on how to do it


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> https://twitter.com/niklz62/status/1059135298813210624?s=21
> 
> Does anyone think this call was our 7th win?  Maybe someone could screen cap it better rather than me invest 2 weeks on how to do it



Looked to me like the ball might have hit the ground as he landed...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

If you want to see an outside evaluation/opinion:

http://www.anygivensaturday.com/sho...asey-s-Pizza&p=2703080&viewfull=1#post2703080


----------



## niklz62

ORV in the Coaches Poll:

https://www.afca.com/polls/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> ORV in the Coaches Poll:
> 
> https://www.afca.com/polls/



So we're #30 in the country according to that. 

Makes sense with the results I outlined in post #6 above. We need to beat Illinois State while ranked, which then would likely have move up to #25 or so provided all of the Top 15 holds court against lower match ups. 

Elon plays Towson -- Need Elon win.
Kennesaw State plays Monouth -- Need KSU win.
UNI plays Youngstown State -- Need UNI win.
SEMO plays Murray State -- A Murray State upset would be preferable. 
Delaware plays Stony Brook -- Need Delaware to win. 
James Madison plays Rhode Island -- Need JMU to rebound after their bad loss.
Maine plays Richmond -- Need a Richmond  upset.

Then there are a couple other games with teams at 5-4 (Abilene Christian vs Sam Houston State and UIW vs Central Arkansas) where they teams just dropped out of the Top 25 and another loss eliminates them.

WIU plays USD -- Need WIU to beat USD to set up an end of the season showdown for who will likely get the last open invite from the MVFC. Provided you have the above happen and a couple other losses from teams in the bottom half of the T25 or RV section, you could have both WIU and us move into the Top 25 to end the year for that game. 

Win out, have some lucky breaks ahead of you and you can sneak in during the rebuild. That would be mighty fucking impressive.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> So we're #30 in the country according to that.
> 
> Makes sense with the results I outlined in post #6 above. We need to beat Illinois State while ranked, which then would likely have move up to #25 or so provided all of the Top 15 holds court against lower match ups.
> 
> Elon plays Towson -- Need Elon win.
> Kennesaw State plays Monouth -- Need KSU win.
> UNI plays Youngstown State -- Need UNI win.
> SEMO plays Murray State -- A Murray State upset would be preferable.
> Delaware plays Stony Brook -- Need Delaware to win.
> James Madison plays Rhode Island -- Need JMU to rebound after their bad loss.
> Maine plays Richmond -- Need a Richmond  upset.
> 
> Then there are a couple other games with teams at 5-4 (Abilene Christian vs Sam Houston State and UIW vs Central Arkansas) where they teams just dropped out of the Top 25 and another loss eliminates them.
> 
> WIU plays USD -- Need WIU to beat USD to set up an end of the season showdown for who will likely get the last open invite from the MVFC. Provided you have the above happen and a couple other losses from teams in the bottom half of the T25 or RV section, you could have both WIU and us move into the Top 25 to end the year for that game.
> 
> Win out, have some lucky breaks ahead of you and you can sneak in during the rebuild. That would be mighty fucking impressive.



I agree with your assessment in this and the previous post.  One question, do you think that UNI losing to Youngstown could help us by knocking them out of the picture?  Im not sure how that affects the look of our loss, but our win vs YSU before 2 weeks of good play would help.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> I agree with your assessment in this and the previous post.  One question, do you think that UNI losing to Youngstown could help us by knocking them out of the picture?  Im not sure how that affects the look of our loss, but our win vs YSU before 2 weeks of good play would help.



I think based on their schedule, they'd end up getting one of the final berths so I'd prefer they pad their W/L record. If they could finish out 7-4, they're likely to be back in the 16-19 range I'd think based on those teams there that have games against higher ranked opponents. 

We need as much inter conference separation as possible, especially from a team that beat us I would think. Especially having lost to them head-to-head 33-0. Having YSU doesn't move them into a "good win" category, either.


----------



## Ktulu

#30...Who would have thought that at the beginning of the year! Especially after going 0-11 last year.  

WOW!   So close to being 7-2 (5-1 MVC).


----------



## Sycamore2021

I said and have been saying all year.  We Will Win.  I have not backed down from that.  We are young and learning to win.  Each game is big.  Season is already a success. If we can get the next two or one of the next two we will be called a winner.  With another offseason and growth by the players it could be a special year next year.  But it is college football, so you never know.  See you in the stands.  Lets get 6,000 there this weekend.  I know it will be cold  but so the guys you got there back.  Go Trees


----------



## bent20

They've already done enough this year to prove to me they will win. But win means win consistently (above .500). We need what we had with Miles (minus the late season let downs) for a good stretch. I think we can do that.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Elon plays Towson -- Need Elon win.
> *Kennesaw State plays Monouth -- Need KSU win.*
> UNI plays Youngstown State -- Need UNI win.
> *SEMO plays Murray State -- A Murray State upset would be preferable.*
> Delaware plays Stony Brook -- Need Delaware to win.
> James Madison plays Rhode Island -- Need JMU to rebound after their bad loss.
> Maine plays Richmond -- Need a Richmond  upset.
> 
> Then there are a couple other games with teams at 5-4 (Abilene Christian vs Sam Houston State and UIW vs Central Arkansas) where they teams just dropped out of the Top 25 and another loss eliminates them.
> 
> WIU plays USD -- Need WIU to beat USD to set up an end of the season showdown for who will likely get the last open invite from the MVFC. Provided you have the above happen and a couple other losses from teams in the bottom half of the T25 or RV section, you could have both WIU and us move into the Top 25 to end the year for that game.
> 
> Win out, have some lucky breaks ahead of you and you can sneak in during the rebuild. That would be mighty fucking impressive.



Red/Green results up above so far. 

USD is currently up 10-6 on WIU with 12 min left in the 4th. 

James Madison is currently up 34-24 on Rhode Island in the 3rd.

Maine is currently up 21-3 on Richmond in the 2nd.


----------



## niklz62

I think us in 3rd place alone helps


----------



## tjbison

Congrats on the W today, chances at playoffs are pretty good if you Win next week, committee awards wins in the late season especially MVFC and CAA wins in Conference

Go get em...if you don't make it the Valley only gets 2 in this year the way its looking


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> I think us in 3rd place alone helps



If anything does, it's the winning streak. Gotta win next week.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> If anything does, it's the winning streak. Gotta win next week.



I didnt realize UNI was tied in the conference now


----------



## bent20

Will we be ranked this week? Seems like we should be. We've won four straight, Illinois State has lost four straight, give us their ranking.


----------



## Bingoman

I think that if we are not ranked we will be right on the 26-30 range with the votes. We have a 4 game winning streak in the MVFC and we have a 6-4 record. That should be enough to put us in the top 25 in my opinion and based off of previous weeks with other teams.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bent20 said:


> Will we be ranked this week? Seems like we should be. We've won four straight, Illinois State has lost four straight, give us their ranking.



We will be ranked - yes.


----------



## niklz62

Remember that time we lost 2 games after :17 in the 4th quarter.  Nobody here really thought before the season that if we can just score a TD at the end of the SDSU game we could have 7 wins before week 11


----------



## Sycamore2021

I did.  Been saying it all year.  We Will Win.  See you in Macomb.  Its playoff week 3.  This one gets you in.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Well, although it wasn't a perfect helping by teams in front of them, the Sycamores should crack the coaches poll next week since 7 teams in front of them lost. We couple be anywhere all the way up to #22 I'd imagine. 

1	North Dakota State (26)	9-0	650	1
2	Kennesaw State	8-1	624	2
3	Eastern Washington	7-2	589	4
4	Weber State	7-2	569	5
5	Elon	6-2	522	6
6	South Dakota State	6-2	520	7
7	UC Davis	8-1	492	9
8	Colgate	8-0	437	11
9	Jacksonville State	7-2	433	10
10	James Madison	6-3	417	3
11	Princeton	8-0	386	14
12	Delaware	7-2	364	16
13	North Carolina A&T	7-2	315	17
14	Wofford	6-3	300	8
15	Stony Brook	6-3	296	18
16	Nicholls	6-3	249	T20
17	East Tennessee State	8-2	215	23
18	McNeese	6-3	214	12
19	Southeast Missouri State	7-2	162	24
20	Towson	6-3	148	15
21	Maine	6-3	146	NR
22	Illinois State	5-4	108	13
23	Dartmouth	7-1	103	T20
24	Northern Iowa	5-4	57	NR
25	Idaho State	6-3	49	NR


Others Receiving Votes: Central Arkansas, 18; Samford, 14; San Diego, 13; Western Illinois, 11; Indiana St., 9; Sam Houston St., 7; Florida A&M, 2; Monmouth (N.J.), 2; North Dakota, 2; Rhode Island, 2; UIW, 2; _Alcorn St., 1_; Chattanooga, 1; Montana St., 1.


----------



## Bluethunder

Found one website that lists the winner on Saturday as "in".  Hope they are right.

http://www.nobowls.com


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I have a bad feeling that if Northern Iowa wins on Saturday they could potentially jump us, due to the head to head matchup. They played Hampton for their "easy" game while we played Quincy. Then again (assuming we win) the committee could really value our 5 game winning streak or give the MVFC 4 bids instead of three. Or they could screw the MVFC over and give us two bids. All we can do is win and hope for the best.


----------



## Hooper

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I have a bad feeling that if Northern Iowa wins on Saturday they could potentially jump us, due to the head to head matchup. They played Hampton for their "easy" game while we played Quincy. Then again (assuming we win) the committee could really value our 5 game winning streak or give the MVFC 4 bids instead of three. Or they could screw the MVFC over and give us two bids. All we can do is win and hope for the best.



I’m worried too.  Per the Selection Committee Chairman yesterday: “what we’ve seen in the past is you pretty much need to have 7 Divison I wins.”  But boy do we have a strong case to make an exception if we beat WIU.

http://www.downtownwithrichkimball.com/2018/11/12/brad-teague-11-12-18/


----------



## Bingoman

Hero sports has is in the playoffs for their prediction post. We are in the last 3 in.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Here are the Sagaran rankings for all FCS teams currently with 6 wins that have a chance at a 7th. Saragin has us at #20 among that group of I believe 45 teams on this list. When you take out the Ivys and the extra Pioneer schools (they have never got a 2nd team in), it's now in the high 30s/low 40s. There are also some head-to-head matchups of teams on the list this weekend which is below the rankings. 

24  North Dakota State   AA =  80.72   10   0   0   54.55( 137)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   80.35   24 |   81.49   23 |   82.72   18  MISSOURI VALLEY     (AA)
59  South Dakota State   AA =  72.09    7   2   0   53.40( 139)   0  0  0 |   0  1  0 |   72.37   57 |   70.56   66 |   69.47   65  MISSOURI VALLEY     (AA)
80  Eastern Washington   AA =  67.51    8   2   0   50.25( 150)   0  0  0 |   0  1  0 |   67.13   81 |   66.06   82 |   69.47   64  BIG SKY             (AA)
82  James Madison        AA =  66.89    7   3   0   46.50( 174)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   67.74   79 |   64.36   90 |   60.68  107  COLONIAL            (AA)
88  Princeton            AA =  64.92    9   0   0   37.32( 218)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   64.45   90 |   62.53  101 |   67.59   77  IVY LEAGUE          (AA)
95  Kennesaw State       AA =  63.44    9   1   0   33.90( 227)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   63.56   94 |   60.43  106 |   61.81  102  BIG SOUTH           (AA)
107  Colgate              AA =  60.74    9   0   0   32.73( 234)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   60.34  107 |   59.28  110 |   62.81   99  PATRIOT             (AA)
108  UC Davis             AA =  59.46    8   2   0   50.06( 151)   0  0  0 |   0  1  0 |   59.10  110 |   59.62  108 |   61.24  104  BIG SKY             (AA)
112  Jacksonville State   AA =  58.60    8   2   0   39.53( 206)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   58.61  112 |   56.99  117 |   57.67  113  OHIO VALLEY         (AA)
113  Stony Brook          AA =  58.37    7   3   0   49.34( 160)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   57.63  115 |   58.12  114 |   62.98   97  COLONIAL            (AA)
114  Weber State          AA =  58.30    8   2   0   49.63( 158)   0  0  0 |   0  1  0 |   57.23  117 |   60.73  104 |   65.48   91  BIG SKY             (AA)
117  Dartmouth            AA =  57.33    8   1   0   41.99( 198)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   56.65  119 |   55.53  126 |   61.42  103  IVY LEAGUE          (AA)
120  Towson               AA =  56.78    7   3   0   49.23( 163)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   55.85  122 |   55.93  124 |   62.79  100  COLONIAL            (AA)
123  Delaware             AA =  56.17    7   3   0   48.25( 167)   0  0  0 |   0  1  0 |   55.67  123 |   57.47  115 |   58.90  110  COLONIAL            (AA)
127  Wofford              AA =  54.54    7   3   0   44.54( 186)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   54.63  127 |   54.57  129 |   53.10  140  SOUTHERN            (AA)
134  Montana              AA =  53.44    6   4   0   47.88( 169)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   53.20  135 |   53.22  133 |   54.38  127  BIG SKY             (AA)
135  Elon                 AA =  53.09    6   3   0   51.85( 146)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   53.06  137 |   54.11  130 |   52.56  142  COLONIAL            (AA)
138  Nicholls State       AA =  52.81    7   3   0   43.59( 191)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   52.60  139 |   52.38  138 |   53.53  136  SOUTHLAND           (AA)
139  North Dakota         AA =  52.50    6   4   0   46.84( 172)   0  1  0 |   0  1  0 |   52.19  141 |   52.56  137 |   53.92  132  BIG SKY             (AA)
*143  Indiana State        AA =  51.87    *6   4   0   56.18( 130)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   50.84  145 |   51.08  146 |   58.36  111  MISSOURI VALLEY     (AA)
144  Maine                AA =  51.86    7   3   0   48.39( 166)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   51.39  143 |   51.67  142 |   54.40  126  COLONIAL            (AA)
146  Montana State        AA =  51.30    6   4   0   50.00( 152)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   50.79  146 |   52.11  140 |   54.11  128  BIG SKY             (AA)
150  Idaho State          AA =  50.37    6   4   0   52.06( 145)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   50.29  150 |   49.94  148 |   50.14  154  BIG SKY             (AA)
154  SE Missouri State    AA =  49.34    7   3   0   43.84( 190)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   48.58  157 |   48.94  156 |   53.84  133  OHIO VALLEY         (AA)
158  NC A&T               AA =  48.30    8   2   0   31.95( 238)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   47.84  159 |   49.31  150 |   50.69  151  MID-EASTERN         (AA)
168  Abilene Christian    AA =  45.90    6   4   0   43.49( 193)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   44.86  172 |   45.09  174 |   52.10  145  SOUTHLAND           (AA)
172  Incarnate Word       AA =  45.22    6   4   0   47.18( 170)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   44.08  177 |   44.85  175 |   52.03  146  SOUTHLAND           (AA)
180  East Tennessee State AA =  43.13    8   2   0   44.97( 182)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   41.88  183 |   44.75  176 |   50.49  152  SOUTHERN            (AA)
185  McNeese State        AA =  41.65    6   4   0   43.37( 194)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   41.74  184 |   44.72  177 |   40.14  195  SOUTHLAND           (AA)
191  Lamar                AA =  40.46    6   4   0   43.04( 196)   0  0  0 |   0  1  0 |   38.51  200 |   40.43  193 |   51.35  150  SOUTHLAND           (AA)
193  Monmouth-NJ          AA =  40.15    7   3   0   33.28( 231)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   39.14  197 |   42.98  182 |   45.88  169  BIG SOUTH           (AA)
194  Southern U.          AA =  40.14    6   3   0   33.31( 230)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   39.39  192 |   40.33  194 |   44.29  177  SWAC-WEST           (AA)
195  Alcorn State         AA =  39.91    7   3   0   32.94( 232)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   39.29  195 |   41.34  189 |   43.32  182  SWAC-EAST           (AA)
198  Pennsylvania         AA =  39.37    6   3   0   37.38( 217)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   38.64  198 |   41.40  188 |   43.42  180  IVY LEAGUE          (AA)
201  Central Connecticut  AA =  38.37    6   4   0   31.75( 240)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   37.94  203 |   37.85  204 |   40.53  194  NORTHEAST           (AA)
203  Eastern Kentucky     AA =  38.11    6   4   0   43.09( 195)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   37.17  204 |   40.67  190 |   43.38  181  OHIO VALLEY         (AA)
204  San Diego            AA =  37.83    8   2   0   24.57( 251)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   36.70  207 |   40.60  191 |   44.16  179  PIONEER             (AA)
207  Sacred Heart         AA =  37.04    6   4   0   32.40( 236)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   36.77  206 |   36.10  211 |   38.19  200  NORTHEAST           (AA)
208  Florida A&M          AA =  36.31    6   4   0   32.71( 235)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   36.50  208 |   34.75  213 |   33.99  211  MID-EASTERN         (AA)
209  North Alabama        AA =  36.23    7   3   0   38.20( 212)   0  0  0 |   0  1  0 |   35.85  210 |   36.14  210 |   38.07  201  I-AA INDEPENDENTS   (AA)
213  Duquesne             AA =  34.98    7   3   0   31.22( 242)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   33.82  215 |   37.99  202 |   41.26  190  NORTHEAST           (AA)
214  Grambling State      AA =  34.48    6   4   0   28.82( 246)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   33.92  214 |   36.79  207 |   37.39  203  SWAC-WEST           (AA)
221  Drake                AA =  31.26    6   3   0   24.68( 248)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   30.74  222 |   31.38  218 |   33.95  213  PIONEER             (AA)
222  Campbell             AA =  31.17    6   4   0   34.47( 225)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   31.01  221 |   31.09  219 |   31.52  220  BIG SOUTH           (AA)
249  Stetson              AA =  17.12    7   2   0   20.44( 255)   0  0  0 |   0  0  0 |   15.78  250 |   18.04  247 |   23.31  241  PIONEER             (AA)

Head-to-Head Matchups:

Jacksonville State vs Kennesaw State
Elon vs Maine
Duquesne vs Central Connecticut
Princeton vs Penn
James Madison vs Towson
Montana vs Montana State
McNeese vs Lamar
Weber State vs Idaho State


----------



## niklz62

do you know how many teams that arent in the top 25 or so will or can win an automatic spot in the playoffs?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> do you know how many teams that arent in the top 25 or so will or can win an automatic spot in the playoffs?



https://www.ncaa.com/standings/football/fcs

Just cross referencing this, everyone at the top of their conference is in the Top 25. Also looks like several conferences are up for grabs this Saturday. Surely someone over on AGS has that I'd assume?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Stats projection. Taking 6 from the CAA and only 2 from the MVFC. 

http://www.fcs.football/cfb/story.asp?i=20181113103616178711404&ref=rec&tm=&src=FCS


----------



## Ktulu

Yea, 6 from the CAA and 2 from the MVFC is total BS.  Boy, if we makes it to the playoffs, its be really fun to destroy some of these team's dreams; especially a few of those with inflated records in weak conferences.  Give me some 11-0 Colgate!


----------



## Sycamorefan96

After looking at this projected bracket I seriously doubt that we will make the playoffs even if we do win on Saturday.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I think if we win, we’re in. The committee knows that 6-4 in the MVFC is better than 8-3 in some conferences. I feel good about our chances. Hopefully, though, the team plays with a chip in their shoulder like Wichita did a few years ago against ILSU when they put it on ‘em by 40 just to send a message. Let’s do that on Saturday!!!


----------



## tjbison

IndyTreeFan said:


> I think if we win, we’re in. The committee knows that 6-4 in the MVFC is better than 8-3 in some conferences. I feel good about our chances. Hopefully, though, the team plays with a chip in their shoulder like Wichita did a few years ago against ILSU when they put it on ‘em by 40 just to send a message. Let’s do that on Saturday!!!



They will for sure take into account the 5 game win streak, they award late season wins and streaks, always have, hot teams late in the year get better "points" than teams that tear it up early and slip in November.  Win and I think your in also


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Main reason I believe we won't make it is because we will only have 6 D1 wins, rather than 7. If Illinois State loses Saturday we will have 0 wins against teams with winning overall records. We also have a "bad" loss to Missouri State and a shutout loss to UNI. I think most people (including myself) think that the CAA is the better league this year. The MVFC just happens to have the best team. I know, I know, I'm a doubter.


----------



## niklz62

You could make a strong argument how close we are to 2 more wins


----------



## #33

tjbison said:


> They will for sure take into account the 5 game win streak, they award late season wins and streaks, always have, hot teams late in the year get better "points" than teams that tear it up early and slip in November.  Win and I think your in also



We appreciate your support!!!  How is Michael Tutsie, from Warren Central HS Indpls, doing this year?  Because he is only a frosh, I'm sure you haven't heard much.  I heard that when ND joins in 2020, all 4 Dakota schools will be guaranteed to play each other every year.  

I there a projection that Easton Stick will get drafted?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Main reason I believe we won't make it is because we will only have 6 D1 wins, rather than 7. If Illinois State loses Saturday we will have 0 wins against teams with winning overall records. We also have a "bad" loss to Missouri State and a shutout loss to UNI. I think most people (including myself) think that the CAA is the better league this year. The MVFC just happens to have the best team. I know, I know, I'm a doubter.



Yep, that is always been my fear and why I also wanted UNI to win out and then WIU to win so we could beat them and have another Top 25 win. If we miss the playoffs, we honestly have nobody to blame but ourselves for scheduling Quincy. If we have a 2019 non D1 opponent, they need to look at buying out of that contract and finding someone in FCS to play. 

As for the "bad loss" to Missouri State, I have no doubts the Bears would beat down most of FCS including quite a few of those teams in the Top 25 outside of the Big Sky and CAA probably. They boatraced Northern Arizona in their Big Sky matchup. It sucks that we didn't close that game out because the WIU game may not even have mattered.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

#33 said:


> We appreciate your support!!!  How is Michael Tutsie, from Warren Central HS Indpls, doing this year?  Because he is only a frosh, I'm sure you haven't heard much.  I heard that when ND joins in 2020, all 4 Dakota schools will be guaranteed to play each other every year.
> 
> I there a projection that Easton Stick will get drafted?



I've been seeing 6-7th round on mocks so far. I did see a couple people think he could move into the 4-6 range depending on the QB run in the first round.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I went through all of the FCS schools this morning and went through their schedules. This is my view.

*These schools are "Already In" and have 7 D1 wins or clinched an automatic bid.*
Weber St
E Washington
UC Davis
Kennesaw St
Maine
Delaware
James Madison
Stony Brook
Towson
NC A&T (I personally wouldn't let them in, but they didn't ask me)
NDSU
SDSU
NEC Champion (currently three way tie. This league won't get an at-large bid)
Jacksonville St
Colgate
San Diego
ETSU
Wofford
Nicholls St

So 19 schools have already sealed their playoff bids. That leaves 5.

*These schools are "In if they win"*
Montana / Montana State winner
Elon
North Dakota
SE MO State
McNeese State

*Then there's the Furman situation.*
If Furman wins and ETSU loses and Furman can hold their opponent to 17 points or less then Furman will win the SOCON auto bid taking another spot away.

*The MEAC situation*
If Florida A&M loses and NC A&T wins, NC A&T will play in the Celebration Bowl which will free up a playoff spot.

*Schools on the Bubble if they win*
Monmouth
Eastern KY
Northern Iowa
Indiana State
Western Illinois


----------



## #33

Jason Svoboda said:


> I've been seeing 6-7th round on mocks so far. I did see a couple people think he could move into the 4-6 range depending on the QB run in the first round.



Thanks Jason, I was at the game Stick beat us in 15, it was a sloppy game grom both QB's but he manged the game well enough to beat us.  He beat the Legend, Matt "who hated to stay in the pocket" Adams.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Jason Svoboda said:


> If we have a 2019 non D1 opponent, they need to look at buying out of that contract and finding someone in FCS to play.



We don't. We play at Kansas and then have three home games against EIU, EKU, and Dayton. Apparently next year we play 12 games rather than 11.


----------



## niklz62

Sycamorefan96 said:


> We don't. We play at Kansas and then have three home games against EIU, EKU, and Dayton. Apparently next year we play 12 games rather than 11.



the 12 game season is based on how many saturdays there are between thanksgiving and labor day.  its stupid.  either play 11 or 12.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

niklz62 said:


> the 12 game season is based on how many saturdays there are between thanksgiving and labor day.  its stupid.  either play 11 or 12.



I think last season the OVC and another conference proposed increasing the season to 12 games no matter what. It was voted down by the other FCS leagues for some odd reason. I don't see the issue with playing an extra game. You're already spending millions to have a team, why not play another game?


----------



## tjbison

#33 said:


> We appreciate your support!!!  How is Michael Tutsie, from Warren Central HS Indpls, doing this year?  Because he is only a frosh, I'm sure you haven't heard much.  I heard that when ND joins in 2020, all 4 Dakota schools will be guaranteed to play each other every year.
> 
> I there a projection that Easton Stick will get drafted?



Coaches Praise Tutsie, sounds like he will have a very promising career

Easton is much like Carson Wentz, smart, athetic, can run better than Carson, needs some passing work but that is coming along nice

i think he ends up somewhere, he is IMO one of the top QB rospects in the 2018 class no doubt, he is a winner having only lost 3 games as a starter


----------



## niklz62

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I think last season the OVC and another conference proposed increasing the season to 12 games no matter what. It was voted down by the other FCS leagues for some odd reason. I don't see the issue with playing an extra game. You're already spending millions to have a team, why not play another game?



i agree with the extra game. i just see no reason in letting them play it some seasons and not the other.  if you think 12 is too many then you shouldnt have 12 games ever.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> i agree with the extra game. i just see no reason in letting them play it some seasons and not the other.  if you think 12 is too many then you shouldnt have 12 games ever.



Doesn't it have to do with the timing for the playoffs?  I don't really know, considering we've only been to the playoffs once in the last 30+ years...BUT THAT CHANGES THIS YEAR!!!  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> Doesn't it have to do with the timing for the playoffs?  I don't really know, considering we've only been to the playoffs once in the last 30+ years...BUT THAT CHANGES THIS YEAR!!!  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!  :thumbsup:



I think it has to do with how many Saturdays are in november.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I went through all of the FCS schools this morning and went through their schedules. This is my view.
> 
> *These schools are "Already In" and have 7 D1 wins or clinched an automatic bid.*
> Weber St
> E Washington
> UC Davis
> Kennesaw St
> Maine
> Delaware
> James Madison
> Stony Brook
> Towson
> NC A&T (I personally wouldn't let them in, but they didn't ask me)
> NDSU
> SDSU
> NEC Champion (currently three way tie. This league won't get an at-large bid)
> Jacksonville St
> Colgate
> San Diego
> ETSU
> Wofford
> Nicholls St
> 
> So 19 schools have already sealed their playoff bids. That leaves 5.
> 
> *These schools are "In if they win"*
> Montana / Montana State winner
> Elon
> North Dakota
> SE MO State
> McNeese State
> 
> *Then there's the Furman situation.*
> If Furman wins and ETSU loses and Furman can hold their opponent to 17 points or less then Furman will win the SOCON auto bid taking another spot away.
> 
> *The MEAC situation*
> If Florida A&M loses and NC A&T wins, NC A&T will play in the Celebration Bowl which will free up a playoff spot.
> 
> *Schools on the Bubble if they win*
> Monmouth
> Eastern KY
> Northern Iowa
> Indiana State
> Western Illinois



I think you have too much time on your hands.  Maybe you should pursue a career in this type of work.


----------



## Hooper

Maine up 14-10 at the half.  Don’t tell me how great the CAA is.  Maine has thrown some bad int’s and had some boneheaded penalties.  They’re at the top of the CAA and from what I’ve seen I’m not impresseed.  Obviously still want them to win though to knock Elon off the bubble.


----------



## TreeTop

Half joking/Half serious question...
If The Citadel beats #1 Alabama today (currently tied 10-10 at halftime), they would finish the season 5-5...do they deserve a spot in the FCS playoffs?

It's actually a moot point because Alabama will destroy them in the second half, I'm sure.


----------



## TreeTop

Moot point, now 24-10.


----------



## Bluethunder

Maine wins by 1, :silenced:  Elon on the bubble.

EKU is going to win.
Monmouth wins.

Going to have to sweat this one out

ETSU did lose, and Furman is winning.  Their opponent has 17 pts right now in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Top 25/RV results for far:*

1    North Dakota State (26)    10-0    650    1
2    Kennesaw State    9-1    622    2
3    Eastern Washington    8-2    594    3
4    Weber State    8-2    570    4
5    South Dakota State    7-2    547    6
6    Colgate    9-0    503    8
7    Jacksonville State    8-2    484    9
8    James Madison    7-3    467    10
9    Princeton    9-0    430    11
10    Stony Brook    7-3    382    15
11    UC Davis    8-2    372    7
12    Elon    6-3    339    5
13    North Carolina A&T    8-2    324    13
14    Wofford    7-3    319    14
15    Nicholls    7-3    285    16
16    Towson    7-3    266    20
17    East Tennessee State    8-2    256    17
18    Delaware    7-3    227    12
19    Maine    7-3    224    21
20    Dartmouth    8-1    169    23
21    McNeese    6-4    84    18
22    San Diego    8-2    83    NR
23    Southeast Missouri State    7-3    82    19
*24    Indiana State    6-4    50    NR*
25    North Dakota    6-4    23    NR

*Others Receiving Votes: *Incarnate Word, 22; Idaho State, 12; Montana State, 11; Illinois State, 10, Alcorn State, 9; Monmouth (N.J.), 9; Furman, 6; Montana, 6; Rhode Island, 4; Chattanooga, 3; Northern Iowa, 3; Western Illinois, 2; Duquesne, 1.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We were 20th in the Massey Ratings before today. We should take a jump of several spots with a few of those ahead of us including WIU 2 spots above.

https://www.masseyratings.com/cf/fcs/ratings


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I hope the playoff committee proves me wrong and puts us in. 

Florida A&M lost and NC A&T won which means another spot opened up.

Furman has also allowed 24 points now which means they won't get an AQ which helps us. (It can't hurt us.) If Mercer can somehow win this game that would be the best result. 

UNI is up 10-0 on MSU which doesn't help us.


Update: Mercer is up 30-29 on Furman (extra pt pending)!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I hope the playoff committee proves me wrong and puts us in.
> 
> Florida A&M lost and NC A&T won which means another spot opened up.
> 
> Furman has also allowed 24 points now which means they won't get an AQ which helps us. (It can't hurt us.) If Mercer can somehow win this game that would be the best result.
> 
> UNI is up 10-0 on MSU which doesn't help us.
> 
> 
> Update: Mercer is up 30-29 on Furman (extra pt pending)!



I'm just hanging our hat on the fact that this is the MVFC. If we want to keep trumpeting this league, it should pay off for us when we need it to.


----------



## tjbison

Congrats, id bet money your in

MVFC- NDSU, SDSU, ISU-B

Keep it rolling, we call you guys the "Fighting Gran Olson's" as he was a pretty good player for NDSU from 2010-2013


----------



## bent20

We've won five in a row (very nearly seven in a row), that should make the difference if late season success means anything. If it's between us and UNI, they got blown out by WIU just two weeks ago. We won!


----------



## tjbison

bent20 said:


> We've won five in a row (very nearly seven in a row), that should make the difference if late season success means anything. If it's between us and UNI, they got blown out by WIU just two weeks ago. We won!



with NC A&T winning today that opened up a spot, think your safe, NC will be in the Celebration bowl


----------



## Sycamore Proud

We are in for two reasons.

1.  We have earned it and deserve it.

2.  The NCAA realizes that the masses love a Cinderella story.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Congrats to football program! It's a shame they can't figure out how to get a new stadium for them, they deserve it so much!


----------



## Bluethunder

FCS selection show tomorrow at 12:30pm on ESPNU for anyone who didn't know.

Already have DVR set, will be in church.  Gee, what should I pray for tomorrow? :thumbsup:


----------



## bent20

I really can't see us not getting in, at this point. UNI would be the only team I'd be worried about given how badly we lost to them and they're cleaning house with Missouri State today. Still, their non-conference was arguably worse than ours. Beating Hampton isn't all that much better than beating Quincy. And they lost to Montana while we beat EIU. They had a nice win against SDSU, but lost to Youngstown St. and WIU (two teams we beat), so that cancels out the SDSU win, in my opinion.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> *Top 25/RV results for far:*
> 
> 1    North Dakota State (26)    10-0    650    1
> 2    Kennesaw State    9-1    622    2
> 3    Eastern Washington    8-2    594    3
> 4    Weber State    8-2    570    4
> 5    South Dakota State    7-2    547    6
> 6    Colgate    9-0    503    8
> 7    Jacksonville State    8-2    484    9
> 8    James Madison    7-3    467    10
> 9    Princeton    9-0    430    11
> 10    Stony Brook    7-3    382    15
> 11    UC Davis    8-2    372    7
> 12    Elon    6-3    339    5
> 13    North Carolina A&T    8-2    324    13
> 14    Wofford    7-3    319    14
> 15    Nicholls    7-3    285    16
> 16    Towson    7-3    266    20
> 17    East Tennessee State    8-2    256    17
> 18    Delaware    7-3    227    12
> 19    Maine    7-3    224    21
> 20    Dartmouth    8-1    169    23
> 21    McNeese    6-4    84    18
> 22    San Diego    8-2    83    NR
> 23    Southeast Missouri State    7-3    82    19
> *24    Indiana State    6-4    50    NR*
> 25    North Dakota    6-4    23    NR
> 
> *Others Receiving Votes: *Incarnate Word, 22; Idaho State, 12; Montana State, 11; Illinois State, 10, Alcorn State, 9; Monmouth (N.J.), 9; Furman, 6; Montana, 6; Rhode Island, 4; Chattanooga, 3; Northern Iowa, 3; Western Illinois, 2; Duquesne, 1.



Updated for all finals. Technically, 3 games still to be determined, but I'm calling them now. Incarnate Word is not beating Iowa State, Chattanooga isn't beating South Carolina and Northern Iowa is boatracing Missouri State.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

THEY ARE IN! Your 2018 #FCSPlayoffs Automatic Qualifiers! pic.twitter.com/PjvbDDLMsV— NCAA FCS Football (@NCAA_FCS) November 18, 2018




Big Sky: Weber State
Big South: Kennesaw State
Colonial: Maine
MEAC***: North Carolina A&T
Missouri Valley: North Dakota State
Northeast: Duquesne
Ohio Valley: Jacksonville State
Patriot: Colgate
Pioneer: San Diego
Southern: Wofford
Southland: Nicholls State
SWAC***: Alcorn State/Southern - Championship game to be played December 1. 


*** - Not a playoff conference. AQ goes to the Celebration Bowl, but other teams are eligible for playoffs.


----------



## niklz62

Incarnate word vs Iowa St is a makeup game that had an out clause if either team had post season games. IW will be 6-4 final record for playoffs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> I really can't see us not getting in, at this point. UNI would be the only team I'd be worried about given how badly we lost to them and they're cleaning house with Missouri State today. Still, their non-conference was arguably worse than ours. Beating Hampton isn't all that much better than beating Quincy. And they lost to Montana while we beat EIU. They had a nice win against SDSU, but lost to Youngstown St. and WIU (two teams we beat), so that cancels out the SDSU win, in my opinion.



But it is. Hampton is at least a FCS. We fucked up by scheduling Quincy and fingers crossed it doesn't bite us. 

UNI has the #1 SOS in FCS, the same amount of FCS wins as us and they beat top 5 SDSU and shut us out 33-0. Both of us are 5-3 in Valley play and based on tiebreakers, they'd be ahead I believe. This is why I was unhappy when they lost to Youngstown State. We needed them to win out so they weren't anywhere near the bubble.

We've got to hope the committee shows the MVFC respect and puts us both in I'd think.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hero Sports predictions. All three guys have 4 from the MVFC in. 

https://herosports.com/fcs/football...weber-bzbz?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Link


----------



## Jason Svoboda

12:30 p.m. ET on ESPNU. https://t.co/hYthm1g7r1— Craig Haley (@CraigHaley) November 18, 2018


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Haley from STATS has us in going to SEMO and the winner going to play North Dakota State.

http://www.fcs.football/cfb/story.asp?i=20181117235319632583304&ref=rec&tm=&src=FCS


----------



## Hooper

Jason Svoboda said:


> But it is. Hampton is at least a FCS. We fucked up by scheduling Quincy and fingers crossed it doesn't bite us.
> 
> UNI has the #1 SOS in FCS, the same amount of FCS wins as us and they beat top 5 SDSU and shut us out 33-0. Both of us are 5-3 in Valley play and based on tiebreakers, they'd be ahead I believe. This is why I was unhappy when they lost to Youngstown State. We needed them to win out so they weren't anywhere near the bubble.
> 
> We've got to hope the committee shows the MVFC respect and puts us both in I'd think.



I don’t have a problem scheduling a cupcake following an 0-11 season.  I just hope it was a D 2 because all the Pioneer or lower FCS were booked and not because we couldn’t afford to bring one of them in.  That would be totally unfair to these guys.

Per Golden we didn’t even brother to submit a bid to host a playoff game which is also just bad.

That negativity aside, today SHOULD be a good day.  Hoping for a SEMO draw as we’ll get 10x the fans there than New Orleans.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

A hypothetical... so if we did get paired with SEMO and they also didn't submit a bid, how does that work?


----------



## Hooper

Jason Svoboda said:


> A hypothetical... so if we did get paired with SEMO and they also didn't submit a bid, how does that work?



Meet halfway in the America’s Center Dome in STL.  It’s vacant almost all year 🤣.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hooper said:


> I don’t have a problem scheduling a cupcake following an 0-11 season.  I just hope it was a D 2 because all the Pioneer or lower FCS were booked and not because we couldn’t afford to bring one of them in.  That would be totally unfair to these guys.



I do. If the MVFC is what everyone says it to be, schedule a FCS cupcake just to cover the bases. I have no doubt that 0-11 team last year could have beaten (even easily beaten) 40%+ of FCS. As bad as it "felt" for us, there are other FCS programs that hit .500 yearly that would be 0-11 perpetually in the Valley. 

We have gotten in the practice of scheduling D2s for the last decade plus -- and one could say it is another arrow in the quiver of us not investing in the program and it leading to where we bottomed out.


----------



## Hooper

To answer the site question, I think they look at other factors.  Fast forward  to 12:30.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=8FECEd5QPiA


----------



## Hooper

Soooo....

Waiting for the Selection Show....Valpo basketball has improved.  Smits looks good.


----------



## niklz62

Hooper said:


> Soooo....
> 
> Waiting for the Selection Show....Valpo basketball has improved.  Smits looks good.



stop fouling


----------



## niklz62

its like Christmas, only not knowing if you went too big on your wish list


----------



## BrokerZ

Incarnate Word is in?!?!?


----------



## 4Q_iu

BrokerZ said:


> Incarnate Word is in?!?!?



the late Tom Benson gave them a ton of $$$.... Hence their movy into D I bball and fcs


----------



## BrokerZ

Un-fucking believable.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Well there's our chip on the proverbial shoulder for a National Championship run next year......what a snub...WOW


----------



## Hooper

Well....yep.  The Q game got us.  Had it been an FCS win we’d be in.  God this hurts.


----------



## bluestreak

6 teams from the fucking CAA?!


----------



## Bingoman

Northern Iowa makes it over us SMH.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

WE GOT HOSED!

Lamar?  Elon?  6 CAA TEAMS? Give me a fucking break. They flat out weren’t going to take four MVFC teams. Head to head with UNI killed us. In spite of the fact that that was two f-ing months ago.


----------



## meistro

bluestreak said:


> 6 teams from the fucking CAA?!



That s ridiculous. I was afraid UNI would get in over us. But, 6 teams from the CAA? Come on!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bingoman said:


> Northern Iowa makes it over us SMH.



33-0


----------



## niklz62

maybe we should have lost another game.  Or cancelled the Quincy game and just went 6-4


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> 33-0



6 weeks ago against backups on the defense


----------



## Bluethunder

I wouldn't say we got hosed.  No one thought as highly of the MVFC this season as they usually do, we had a win that didn't count, and we got crushed by UNI.  If we had just been competitive in the UNI game we probably would have made it.  

Was still a great season, and now the staff has something else to use as motivation going into next year.


----------



## BrokerZ

4Q_iu said:


> the late Tom Benson gave them a ton of $$$.... Hence their movy into D I bball and fcs



It was more of a statement that they allowed an unranked 6-win team from the Southland in over us.


----------



## ISUCC

Still a great year, nothing to be ashamed of! Just motivation for the 2019 season!


----------



## Bluethunder

niklz62 said:


> 6 weeks ago against backups on the defense



Do you really think the "committee" researched it well enough to know?  It's a bottom line world.  Doubt they know we were playing our 5th string RB yesterday.  Doubt they know how many starters we lost throughout the season.  Not even sure they would care even if they did.  Had the UNI game been 33-20, we probably get in.

If we have any DIV 2 schools on the schedule n the next few years we need to get out of those deals ASAP.


----------



## BrokerZ

Part of the first three out.


----------



## Bingoman

Dang we were in the first 3 out.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> 6 weeks ago against backups on the defense



Doesn’t matter. It is obvious the MVFC name means shit, either, so I don’t want to hear about being in a great conference helps us. We’re champs in a majority of the FCS leagues. 

If scheduling going forward isn’t aimed at 7 FCS wins, anyone involved needs relieved of their positions.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Doesn’t matter. It is obvious the MVFC name means shit, either, so I don’t want to hear about being in a great conference helps us. We’re champs in a majority of the FCS leagues.
> 
> If scheduling going forward isn’t aimed at 7 FCS wins, anyone involved needs relieved of their positions.



Totally agree. It’s a new day for Indiana State football. No more of this Quincy bullshit. If we’re going to compete for championships and be a big boy program, it’s time to act like it.


----------



## niklz62

Bluethunder said:


> Do you really think the "committee" researched it well enough to know?  It's a bottom line world.  Doubt they know we were playing our 5th string RB yesterday.  Doubt they know how many starters we lost throughout the season.  Not even sure they would care even if they did.  Had the UNI game been 33-20, we probably get in.
> 
> If we have any DIV 2 schools on the schedule n the next few years we need to get out of those deals ASAP.



I think the conference representative should have had that information readily available.  if they even have a discussion then it should have been brought up.  We would have beat SEMO.

If we would have beat UNI and MSU we would have been said to have ZERO good wins and been 9-2.  at some point 5 MVFC wins are good regardless.  we were the team that derailed 2 teams' season.


----------



## treeman

Holy shit we got hosed big time! 7-4 and 3rd place finish in the top to bottom toughest conference in America. Winners of 5 straight with back-ups EVERYWHERE and going from 0-11 last year. I really have no idea why we didn't get in; we have one of the best stories in college football this year along with the results to prove we belong. 

If we beat SDSU we are on the bubble for a top 8 seed; If we beat both SDSU and MSU (lost by 3 both games) we are winners of 7 straight, 9-2 record and a top 4 seed...Unbelievable

Incarnate Word, Lamar, Stony Brook, Elon, 6 from the CAA....my goodness

Possible positives:
Fuels us for a run next season
Brings ISU football community together 
Keeps Mallory in Terre Haute for a few extra seasons


----------



## STATE Fan 95

WOW.   What a disappointment.  I kept waiting for our name to be called next.   With that it puts an even bigger chip on our shoulder. Talk about motivation for next year.  Next year starts tomorrow. ALL IN!


----------



## pbutler218

Very disappointing for sure after such a great turnaround. Nothing to be ashamed of. I believe we have something to build on for next year nonetheless.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Whatever that is ridiculous... 

The season was a huge success regardless of what was decided by that shit as committee. Honestly, had we got selected and won a game or two that would have been awesome - but my feeling about the season would not have changed. 

They got dicked over - that shit happens sometimes. Hopefully next time we’re on the other end of this outcome should we be in this position again.


----------



## Hooper

My last negative thought:  not that it matters now but I want to know if Mallory WANTED a D2 game or if he wanted a lower FCS game and we couldn’t afford a non home-and-home, buy game.

Positive:  next year could be really fun.  We can ruin Les Miles return to coaching, and no NDSU means we could realistically tie for the conference title if we stay healthy.


----------



## Blue Streaker

Does anyone know who was on the committee? Very disappointing, what is more unbelievable is that every prognosticator had us in.


----------



## niklz62

Blue Streaker said:


> Does anyone know who was on the committee? Very disappointing, what is more unbelievable is that every prognosticator had us in.



The Missouri St Ad was the MVFC rep


----------



## Blue Streaker

niklz62 said:


> The Missouri St Ad was the MVFC rep



Does every conference have representatives?


----------



## niklz62

Blue Streaker said:


> Does every conference have representatives?



yes, that's the committee i think


----------



## bent20

I'd like to see us beat the crap out of UNI next season. They were basically a .500 team because they beat a doormat, too. We had a 4-2 away record to their 2-4. No way they would have beat us 33-0 late in the season. Disappointing for sure. A lot of teams have to be thankful they won't have to worry about playing a motivated team riding a 5-game win streak.


----------



## Jackson0330

Hats off to Mallory, staff, and those kids.  Hold your heads high!

Now to the comittee. Your a f$&@")( joke.  Last of all, I hope they use that as motivation to go up to Cedar Falls, IA and beat those Pansies' into a inch of their lives. Maybe then this Roughshot committee will realize the ridiculous mistake they made.


----------



## niklz62

you know, id like to steamroll the non conference games we play.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Maybe we will get a bit to the CIB, NIT, RTW, GWB, DJT or some other tournament?!?!


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Maybe we will get a bit to the CIB, NIT, RTW, GWB, DJT or some other tournament?!?!



We won the ILIANA regional tournament


----------



## pbutler218

Jackson0330 said:


> Hats off to Mallory, staff, and those kids.  Hold your heads high!
> 
> Now to the comittee. Your a f$&@")( joke.  Last of all, I hope they use that as motivation to go up to Cedar Falls, IA and beat those Pansies' into a inch of their lives. Maybe then this Roughshot committee will realize the ridiculous mistake they made.


This ⬆


----------



## 4Q_iu

BrokerZ said:


> It was more of a statement that they allowed an unranked 6-win team from the Southland in over us.



Partially true; UIW was #24 in last weeks FCS Coaches Poll, they remain there this week.   In the STATS FCS (Media) Poll, they were receiving votes.

Do I think they deserve the bid?  No -- though they did have 2 (3) FBS teams on their schedule, whereas we had 1 AND that F***ing annual D2 game.  How is that possible?  I argue their pot o' Benson $$.      We do not have a Tom Benson-type throwing $$ at us, live or otherwise.

UIW has only been playing football since 2008; they've transitioned from no football to Div II independence, to Lonestar Conf membership, now they are in their 5th year of Southland membership.  They also had a "turnaround" season and play in a football crazed territory.

I still think Ind State earned a bid; I've more problem with 5 CAA at large and 3 Big Sky at large than UIW


----------



## lakesbison

Committee chair was on 1660am in fargo.  they destroyed the poor guy.  but what made them laugh. (bison 1660 try and find the podcast/sound cloud)  was the chair saying.  "indiana state didn't have any quality wins...."     so who the hell did Incarnate Word beat?...  answer was....  garbage teams...   you got hosed


----------



## 4Q_iu

lakesbison said:


> Committee chair was on 1660am in fargo.  they destroyed the poor guy.  but what made them laugh. (bison 1660 try and find the podcast/sound cloud)  was the chair saying.  "indiana state didn't have any quality wins...."     so who the hell did Incarnate Word beat?...  answer was....  garbage teams...   you got hosed




5 at CAA is a bigger issue; we "effectively" had the same record as UIW, their 6 wins incl 2 vs (then) ranked teams (McNeese & Sam Houston) and beat them handily... ; 4 of their wins were over teams with winning records.

no way CAA earned 6 bids, ain't buying it


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I don't really have an issue with any of the schools picked in the tournament except for Lamar and Incarnate Word. Both only had 6 D1 wins and they both played in a very down Southland Conference. 

If Furman, Eastern KY, or Monmouth had made it in over us that would have been acceptable imo. But Lamar and IW is not acceptable at all. 

I also have an issue with the Big Sky having 3 seeded teams on the same side of the bracket. If the Big Sky doesn't get a team to Frisco this year then they have a serious problem.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

lakesbison said:


> Committee chair was on 1660am in fargo.  they destroyed the poor guy.  but what made them laugh. (bison 1660 try and find the podcast/sound cloud)  was the chair saying.  "indiana state didn't have any quality wins...."     so who the hell did Incarnate Word beat?...  answer was....  garbage teams...   you got hosed



Way to (in)directly shit on your own conference.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Way to (in)directly shit on your own conference.



the chair was from Central Arkansas.  maybe I misunderstood your post.


----------



## niklz62

Well, we are the talk of about every thread about the playoffs on anygivensaturday.  everyone thinks we got boned.  sounds like we should have cancelled quincy and just played 10 games


----------



## pbutler218

The more I ponder what has transpired the more pissed I get.
 Feel awful for our players and coaches.


----------



## Hooper

I keep going back and forth on this.  I mean, really.  When the schedule came out in January who said “man that Quincy game could come back to bite us if we’re on the playoff bubble.”  No one.  Not even Mallory I’m guessing.  We were just happy to see a team we thought we could beat.


----------



## niklz62

pbutler218 said:


> The more I ponder what has transpired the more pissed I get.
> Feel awful for our players and coaches.



Its a new way for me to be angry the day after our 11th game


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> the chair was from Central Arkansas.  maybe I misunderstood your post.



No, I saw Missouri State rep so I was off.


----------



## Ktulu

I’ve been holding off visiting to the forum, still trying to get over that crap decision by this crap committee.  Not much more to say that hasn’t been said. However, I’d like Indiana State to be vindictive and seek revenge in the future.   Dr. Brad Teague (FCS Selection Commitee Chair, AD of Central Arkansas) made sure two of this crappy Southland Conf teams (Incarnate Word, 6-4 and Lamar, 7-4) both got in along with Nicholls State.  Three teams from the weak ass Southland.   I’d really like to see Indiana State brass try scheduling those teams -at all costs- in the years ahead and make a big deal about revenge when we dominate their asses.  Matter fact, Sherod, get Central Arkansas on the schedule!

Additionally, Kyle Moats (AD Missouri State) who was the MVFC representative obviously needs to grow a pair of balls and go to bat for his conference.  No advocacy for a conference member, huh?   Payback is hell and I’m hoping the MSU Bears are on Indiana State’s schedule next year.  

Revenge boys!  Run the damn table next year so we can’t get screwed.  The team looks good on paper next year.   Don’t waste it!


----------



## Hooper

Ktulu said:


> I’ve been holding off visiting to the forum, still trying to get over that crap decision by this crap committee.  Not much more to say that hasn’t been said. However, I’d like Indiana State to be vindictive and seek revenge in the future.   Dr. Brad Teague (FCS Selection Commitee Chair, AD of Central Arkansas) made sure two of this crappy Southland Conf teams (Incarnate Word, 6-4 and Lamar, 7-4) both got in along with Nicholls State.  Three teams from the weak ass Southland.   I’d really like to see Indiana State brass try scheduling those teams -at all costs- in the years ahead and make a big deal about revenge when we dominate their asses.  Matter fact, Sherod, get Central Arkansas on the schedule!
> 
> Additionally, Kyle Moats (AD Missouri State) who was the MVFC representative obviously needs to grow a pair of balls and go to bat for his conference.  No advocacy for a conference member, huh?   Payback is hell and I’m hoping the MSU Bears are on Indiana State’s schedule next year.
> 
> Revenge boys!  Run the damn table next year so we can’t get screwed.  The team looks good on paper next year.   Don’t waste it!



I think Teague might actually be driving over to Terre Haute from Indy right now to meet at least with Golden.  Golden says he’s in-transit.  Not sure if he meant on his way to Haute or on his way back home.

Also, the conference reps are required to leave the room or to otherwise not participate when a team from their conference is being discussed.


----------



## ST_Lawson

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I don't really have an issue with any of the schools picked in the tournament except for Lamar and Incarnate Word. Both only had 6 D1 wins and they both played in a very down Southland Conference.
> 
> If Furman, Eastern KY, or Monmouth had made it in over us that would have been acceptable imo. But Lamar and IW is not acceptable at all.



Leatherneck fan here. I fully agree with this... Absolute bulls***. To not put the Sycamores in but have a couple of those other teams making it in is crap...complete crap.

That being said, Coach Mallory should be a shoe-in for the Bruce Craddock MVFC Coach of the Year award and should be right near the top of the Eddie Robinson award list for the incredible turnaround.


----------



## bent20

One thing is for sure, I read a lot about how the committee "rewards" late season success. That's absolute bullshit. We'd won five straight. You don't get anymore successful than that. Some of these teams backed their way into the playoffs.

I do hope the crap teams get blown out just to drive the point home.


----------



## STATE Fan 95

ST_Lawson said:


> Leatherneck fan here. I fully agree with this... Absolute bulls***. To not put the Sycamores in but have a couple of those other teams making it in is crap...complete crap.
> 
> That being said, Coach Mallory should be a shoe-in for the Bruce Craddock MVFC Coach of the Year award and should be right near the top of the Eddie Robinson award list for the incredible turnaround.



Craddock was a good guy.   I went to a football camp at Western when I was in high school.  Very personable.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hooper said:


> I keep going back and forth on this.  I mean, really.  When the schedule came out in January who said “man that Quincy game could come back to bite us if we’re on the playoff bubble.”  No one.  Not even Mallory I’m guessing.  We were just happy to see a team we thought we could beat.



I think we talked about similar shit back under Miles when we started getting to 6-7 wins. 

I got even more pissed off/annoyed when I was driving home from the gym a bit ago and realized we paid Quincy like $10-20k IIRC? So we essentially paid to potentially exclude ourselves from the playoffs.


----------



## meistro

Hooper said:


> I keep going back and forth on this.  I mean, really.  When the schedule came out in January who said “man that Quincy game could come back to bite us if we’re on the playoff bubble.”  No one.  Not even Mallory I’m guessing.  We were just happy to see a team we thought we could beat.



This is where I am on this. We didn’t win a game last year and needed a win. I have no problem scheduling them this past year. Now, going forward is a different issue. If we win the Missouri State or SDS game we’re probably in. Although, it’s obvious the committee didn’t regard the mvcf as highly this year.


----------



## Ktulu

Hooper said:


> I think Teague might actually be driving over to Terre Haute from Indy right now to meet at least with Golden.  Golden says he’s in-transit.  Not sure if he meant on his way to Haute or on his way back home.
> 
> Also, the conference reps are required to leave the room or to otherwise not participate when a team from their conference is being discussed.



Well, the conference reps abstaining from voting on their own conference doesn’t fit my hate/revenge barratice, so how about the following for revenge against the Southland:

Montana State whips Incarnate Word (or NDSU if MST misses)
UNI to destroy Lamar 
San Diego or E.Wash to eviscerate Nichols. 

How about an NDSU and UNI final. Go MVFC!

And Indiana State goes undefeated next year so it will be impossible for them to screw us!

Cheers!


----------



## niklz62

Ktulu said:


> Well, the conference reps abstaining from voting on their own conference doesn’t fit my hate/revenge barratice, so how about the following for revenge against the Southland:
> 
> Montana State whips Incarnate Word (or NDSU if MST misses)
> UNI to destroy Lamar
> San Diego or E.Wash to eviscerate *Nichols*.
> 
> How about an NDSU and UNI final. Go MVFC!
> 
> And Indiana State goes undefeated next year so it will be impossible for them to screw us!
> 
> Cheers!



HEY! Ease up. I didnt so anything. Its Nicho*LL*s St.

I’m Nichols


----------



## Sycamore Proud

meistro said:


> This is where I am on this. We didn’t win a game last year and needed a win. I have no problem scheduling them this past year. Now, going forward is a different issue. If we win the Missouri State or SDS game we’re probably in. Although, it’s obvious the committee didn’t regard the mvcf as highly this year.



A win over any of the 4 losses and I believe we are in.  Quincy--we needed a win at all costs.  We needed them--we no longer need them, and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## niklz62

Here’s a question to ponder. What if our Quincy win was a win over Butler Valpo ir Drake instead.  IMO Quincy is a better win because they have 36 scholarships or however many


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Let this be one of the first times in Pride history that we have unanimous agreement on a given topic or event...

Just a Sycamore hug festival these days. Sure beats the hell out of abusing one another from time to time.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I will be honest, I’m not getting any better with this!  We got totally bent over. The committee chair’s remarks to Golden were weak. 

I don’t think I will get over this until next season when we leave no doubt. Expectations will be through the roof next season and I think the team will meet and exceed those expectations. They will certainly be playing with a chip on their shoulders. 

But I’m still pissed...


----------



## Westbadenboy

ONCE again --- what remarks to Golden are you talking about ?????????????????

Please clarify or cite !


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> Here’s a question to ponder. What if our Quincy win was a win over Butler Valpo ir Drake instead.  IMO Quincy is a better win because they have 36 scholarships or however many



I think it is well known that PFL teams give academics in lieu. It's no different from the Ivys so to answer your question, if we had scheduled a PFL team and won them, we're in the playoffs.


----------



## Hooper

Westbadenboy said:


> ONCE again --- what remarks to Golden are you talking about ?????????????????
> 
> Please clarify or cite !



It’s all on the Trib Star website or Golden’s twitter.


----------



## Valley_Dweller

I would like to express my admiration and respect to what your program achieved in one year. 0 wins to 7 wins.  You guys should have documented that to have your own Netflix show.  I dislike two programs in the MVFC Illinois State and Univeristy of South Dakota. Everything  else is good. I did a little comparison on our board.  So you were picked 10th and ended up 3rd. Holy shit.

Being in the top half of the MVFC is an honor and is Freaking Hard to achieve with our State Dakota buddies getting all 70000 people that live up there going to every game and giving every dollar. It's all they have after all. No major cities or anything of substance. By Default people root for the best thing that one could root for in an American Siberia.  Also, you guys should be over the moon with your pride........you earned it.


----------



## Valley_Dweller

With regards to not getting into the playoffs it was tough. Committee could have elected just the two.  MVFC was just not itself this year.

ISUs chances got diminished by lack of SOS and no signature win. Then there was the head to head with UNI...........so......yeah.

If I was a Sycamores fan or on the football roster I would be pumped, y'all are contenders no more suffering from shitty sophomoric comments about........fill in the blank. I wish you the best. I visited you a couple years ago had to start a new account. Probably talk again when in season. Chin up Sycs'


----------



## Valley_Dweller

Also, no more bullshit games. Not picking on you .... Illinois State played an NAIA for Chr*sts sake. Missouri State played a D-II in Lincoln. Lazy A.D.s 
get this garbage off your schedule. You schedule Valpo instead of Quincy (Quincy is a better teem but...)......Oh right Y-Town was doing the Pioneer League tour this year......LOL.  Bo just needs to pack up his car in the night and head anywhere....


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Valley_Dweller said:


> With regards to not getting into the playoffs it was tough. Committee could have elected just the two.  MVFC was just not itself this year.
> 
> ISUs chances got diminished by lack of SOS and no signature win. Then there was the head to head with UNI...........so......yeah.
> 
> If I was a Sycamores fan or on the football roster I would be pumped, y'all are contenders no more suffering from shitty sophomoric comments about........fill in the blank. I wish you the best. I visited you a couple years ago had to start a new account. Probably talk again when in season. Chin up Sycs'



Lets unpack this... 

Clearly the MVFC was not itself - had they been then we would have gotten in. 

You don't need a signature win when you finish the season on a 5 game win streak. What happened was unexplainable and we got screwed. You can come up with reasons like "no signature win", "the MVC is down" and "you scheduled an elementary school" all you want. I'm not buying any of that. We got screwed - leave it at that. 

We're pumped about the season - thanks for giving us permission to enjoy what we have. As for the "suffering from shitty comments about ______" I don't think any outside noise or commentary phases most around Sycamore Nation. Our athletic teams have visited many peaks and valleys over the years and will likely continue here at Indiana State because of forces beyond our control.

In closing - I'm sure South Dakota is a fine place. I've never been but it's on the list of states I'd love to to go hunting in one of these days.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Lets unpack this...
> 
> Clearly the MVFC was not itself - had they been then we would have gotten in.
> 
> You don't need a signature win when you finish the season on a 5 game win streak. What happened was unexplainable and we got screwed. You can come up with reasons like "no signature win", "the MVC is down" and "you scheduled an elementary school" all you want. I'm not buying any of that. We got screwed - leave it at that.



This. Either the MVFC is the top rated conference that both the Massey and Sagarin say they are and EVERY MVFC win is a "signature" win or the MVFC is a dominant conference narrative is a load of horseshit and all of the metrics are flawed. It can be one or the other... they're mutually exclusive. 

Here is what I know just from looking at our last place team, who we happened to beat. Southern Illinois (2-9, 1-7) beat 4th place OVC Murray State (5-6, 5-3) 49-10 at their place and then lost to playoff bound SEMO (8-3, 6-2) 48-44 on a SEMO score with 0:25 left to play. Outside of the Big Sky and CAA, they'd likely run right fucking through pretty much any other conference. They'd have finished top 3 in the OVC and they basically down this year playing a ton of underclassmen (had like 10 seniors if I recall from our game) and had injuries to boot. We have a MVFC/Big Sky conference challenge and the Valley won 5-3 in a "down" year.

So either the MVFC is the SEC of FCS or we've all taken too many tokes off of the MVFC peace pipe.

According to Massey, we finished as the #16 rated team with the #24 rank SOS. Other Valley teams in the Top 20 were NDSU #1, SDSU #2, UNI #11, Illinois State #15. Outside, WIU #22, USD #29, YSU #35, MSU #45 and SIU was the worst at #52. According to Sagarin, we were #138 overall in all of Division 1 with only 22 FCS schools ahead of us, and again, with a quarter being of our conference mates. So again, what are we doing here?

https://www.masseyratings.com/cf/fcs/ratings
http://sagarin.com/sports/cfsend.htm


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Lets unpack this...
> 
> You don't need a signature win when you finish the season on a 5 game win streak. *What happened was unexplainable and we got screwed.* You can come up with reasons like "no signature win", "the MVC is down" and "you scheduled an elementary school" all you want. I'm not buying any of that.



It's explainable, and this guy explains it here....and this was before our win against WIU.

https://herosports.com/fcs/football-mvfc-playoff-bids-2018-bzbz

And IMO, our Fairy Tale 3rd place finish from a forecasted DEAD LAST finish didn't help our cause, or the MVFC.  Not to diminish our season, but to outsiders it looks like the MVFC was down...and it probably was.  

https://valley-football.org/news/20...abbed-as-favorite-to-win-2018-mvfc-title.aspx


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gotta Hav said:


> It's explainable, and this guy explains it here....and this was before our win against WIU.
> 
> https://herosports.com/fcs/football-mvfc-playoff-bids-2018-bzbz
> 
> And IMO, our Fairy Tale 3rd place finish from a forecasted DEAD LAST finish didn't help our cause, or the MVFC.  Not to diminish our season, but to outsiders it looks like the MVFC was down...and it probably was.
> 
> https://valley-football.org/news/20...abbed-as-favorite-to-win-2018-mvfc-title.aspx



The first link you sent me was literally 4 paragraphs of effortless scoreboard watching. I don't even follow college football outside of Indiana State and a few other elite D1 programs and I could have written that article. That didn't explain shit to anyone about anything. 

If the day that "forecasted" predictions have entered into the minds of people deciding the fate of college athletics no matter the sport then I'm good with not watching or donating or buying season tickets to any college athletic event ever again. You are not going to sit here and tell me that us being picked to be finish last factored into us not being selected... If by some act of God that was the case then D1 AA football is the biggest farce known to man.

Your second link simply provides once-again further evidence that pre-season polls DO NOT MATTER. Which shouldn't come as a shock to anyone but apparently it's not just a shock the pre-season polls are now manipulating teams ability to get to the post season...

If you're going to ignore the fact that we won our last 5 games fine. Then your probably going to ignore the fact that 3 of those 5 wins came on the road. Your also going to probably ignore the fact that one of them came against a ranked IL State team #22 at the time - once as high as #7 I believe. When it comes down to it they won on the road, they won in OT, they won in tough weather conditions, they won in blowout fashion, they won with two of their best players out for the year - throw out all the metrics and all the articles. The Sycamores passed all the tests and they got screwed. It's not that hard to see that.

You wouldn't think in a conference where a team can basically be the Alabama of this level of football, in a conference where a basketball team can go on an improbable run to the Final Four in Loyola and a National Championship in Indiana State that you would have to explain such things - sometimes teams are just a special group of guys and they got it. Most of the time it's pretty easy to separate the pretenders from the contenders at this level.


----------



## niklz62

I kind of look at the selection committee as a group who need to be experts in the teams in their conference.  I want them to have the teams they are going to try to get in and know everything about them.  if they have to get Luke Martin's notes as rebuttals as to why they should be in then they need to do that.


----------



## Bluethunder

On a related, but slightly different note, I am very proud of the coaches and the players.  So many of them (all of them as far as I can tell) have handled this disappointing news in an incredibly mature, dignified way.  Coach Mallory, his staff and the players continue to represent Indiana State in a first class manner.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Still pissed...

:angry:


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> Still pissed...
> 
> :angry:



Ill bet on Labor Day this isnt how you expected to be pissed about our season.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Be that ITF or anyone else here!


----------



## TreeTop

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Missed this part towards the end too. "Great story...but <a href="https://twitter.com/CmalryMallory?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw">@CmalryMallory</a>'s story is better." <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/ALLIN?src=hash&ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw">#ALLIN</a> <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/MarchOn?src=hash&ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw">#MarchOn</a> <a href="https://t.co/3Yj77CIAQJ">pic.twitter.com/3Yj77CIAQJ</a></p>— Luke Martin (@LukeMartinISU) <a href="https://twitter.com/LukeMartinISU/status/1064857662163222529?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw">November 20, 2018</a></blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> Ill bet on Labor Day this isnt how you expected to be pissed about our season.



Tru dat...


----------



## niklz62

When we make the playoffs the next few years, they should sell tickets to eat thanksgiving dinner with the team to pay fo it or for added fundraising. Since we will likely get a seed its possible they will be able to travel home for the day but you could still offer it for the players that aren’t close enough.


----------



## STATE Fan 95

Can they throw us in a bowl game?   #DONTWANTTHESEASONOVER


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Looks like Drake benefited from us getting snubbed. They get to play Iowa State now, since the Incarnate Word game was cancelled. The game won't actually count for Iowa State (it's like our Quincy game), but they already have 6 wins and are bowl eligible. (It doesn't count because Drake doesn't give athletic scholarships.) Drake apparently got their first game cancelled due to a lightning storm too. Hopefully Drake can at least make the game respectable. They are currently 7-3. Iowa State is 6-4 and ranked 25th.


----------



## Ktulu

Sorry fellas, still feeling the hate of getting slighted in the playoff.  However, feeling a bit of vindication with the poor showing by the CAA’s 6 teams and the Southland.  Pulling hard against these 9 teams.  Hopefully UNI can pull their head out of their ass and beat Lamar. So far:

Southland
Incarnate Word (Lost)
Nicholls Beat San Diego, but Pioneer shouldn’t even be in playoffs, conference is so bad


CAA teams that lost:
Delaware 
Elon
Towson
Stony Brook

Come on UNI!


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Yeah the CAA went 1-4 today and that one win was a CAA team beating another CAA team (JMU over Delaware). I thought they were the best league this year but I think the bottom of their league just must be that bad.

I don't really mind the Pioneer League getting a bid. San Diego has won a playoff game two years in a row (that looks like it will end today).

As far as Northern Iowa is concerned I feel like they must be really undisciplined. One day they come out and are world beaters, then the next week their getting blown out or messing around with mediocre teams. I think Farley is a fairly good coach, but I feel like he has taken them about as far as he ever will at this point. I know quite a few of their fans are ready for a change. Not really sure how I feel about it. I do hope UNI can get things together in the second half.


----------



## niklz62

Lamar’s kicker is the difference between being up by 3 or down by 3


----------



## Sycamorefan96

UNI hangs on to win 16-13.


----------



## meistro

It's good to see these teams that took our spot getting beat. But, at the end of the day, they got in and we didn't, and that sucks. On paper, next year looks very promising. But, we all know that an injury here or there can take down the best laid plans. Anyway, great season and thanks for making football at ISU fun again.


----------



## bent20

meistro said:


> It's good to see these teams that took our spot getting beat. But, at the end of the day, they got in and we didn't, and that sucks. On paper, next year looks very promising. But, we all know that an injury here or there can take down the best laid plans. Anyway, great season and thanks for making football at ISU fun again.



It shouldn't though. Not if we build depth. This year it didn't.


----------



## niklz62

Good interview on the MVFC First & Goal podcast with Luke Martin.  He does as good of a job talking about us getting screwed out of a playoff spot as anyone.  its on itunes and stitcher too.


----------



## TreeTop

Deleted my post, don't want to ruffle any feathers, was just trying (unsuccessfully) to be funny.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ESPN scoreboard for those wanting to check in on scores:

http://www.espn.com/college-football/scoreboard/_/group/81/year/2018/seasontype/2/week/14


----------



## Jason Svoboda

NDSU and SDSU boat racing both Montana State and Duquesne in the first halfs -- each up by over 3 TDs.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Drake nearly pulled off the upset of the day. They lost 27-24 to ranked 23rd Iowa State. Drake was a 41 point underdog.

In FCS playoffs the CAA is down to 1 team. Colgate (Patriot League) beat James Madison, but Maine steamrolled Jacksonville State.

Kennesaw State survived against Wofford. Weber and SEMO are tied in the 2nd Q.


----------



## meistro

Coach Mallory was recognized during a timeout at the game today. Standing ovation. Great moment and great hire.


----------



## niklz62

Still the same amount of anger as 13 days ago


----------



## Westbadenboy

Well, I'm as disappointed as anyone here on not getting in the playoffs.....we were screwed for sure.
BUT …..as usual, unless you're directly connected to one of the schools in the FCS still playing the "mid-majors" of college football you have disappeared into even less of the college sports fan's conscious mind that you even had the past few weeks.  Sad …..very sad.

Still hoping ISU gets into the playoffs -- it should generate some interest on campus and in Terre Haute (although I fear it also highlights that ISU is at a lower level than schools like IU & Purdue -- which makes it even harder to convince students we actually are Division I)


----------



## bent20

Did our attendance go up at all after making the playoffs a few years ago? I honestly think we could win the FCS championship and attendance wouldn't even go up all that much. A new stadium (combined with winning) would boost attendance. People love new things. Not suggesting that will happen anytime soon.


----------



## niklz62

bent20 said:


> Did our attendance go up at all after making the playoffs a few years ago? I honestly think we could win the FCS championship and attendance wouldn't even go up all that much. A new stadium (combined with winning) would boost attendance. People love new things. Not suggesting that will happen anytime soon.



I think we have had a thread about that.  heres the ncaa numbers for years they have available:
http://www.ncaa.org/championships/statistics/ncaa-football-attendance


----------



## Ktulu

Me too.  I can't seem to get over Indiana State's screw job.  I haven't watched so much FCS football in my life the last two weeks and find myself pulling hard against the CAA and Southland.   No surprise that the CAA only has one team remaining (Maine, eye roll).  Hell even Kennessaw State (#2, yea right) plays an easy schedule - Sycamores would have been undefeated with that weak-ass crap.  I hope SDSU dismantles them too.


----------



## ISUCC

anyone else watching the championship game here tonight?

if any of you get a chance to go to an ISU game in Fargo after the 2019 season I'd recommend it, very nice atmosphere as you can see on TV. I went for the game when Fouch was our QB, a game we shoulda won, but barely lost


----------



## ISUCC

14-7 ndsu winning at the half, great game here


----------



## ISUCC

28-14 game now, pretty much over


----------



## bent20

ISUCC said:


> anyone else watching the championship game here tonight?
> 
> if any of you get a chance to go to an ISU game in Fargo after the 2019 season I'd recommend it, very nice atmosphere as you can see on TV. I went for the game when Fouch was our QB, a game we shoulda won, but barely lost



Championship game? Are you saying that because you feel like it's forgone conclusion the winner will win the FCS championship?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Championship game? Are you saying that because you feel like it's forgone conclusion the winner will win the FCS championship?



Yes. That is how I see it, too. 

It's a joke that they seed MVFC teams so they are on the same side of the bracket. That should have been the title game.


----------



## ISUCC

bent20 said:


> Championship game? Are you saying that because you feel like it's forgone conclusion the winner will win the FCS championship?



correct


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I hate that there is a 3 week gap between the semifinals and the championship game. I feel like all of the interest in it, just dies off during that time period. They should move the title game back to December like it used to be. Out of curiosity, will I be the only one rooting for Eastern Washington on Jan 5th?


----------



## niklz62

Still mad....

I think they should tie it in with the FBS natty. I know that wont happen so whatever


----------



## Bluethunder

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I hate that there is a 3 week gap between the semifinals and the championship game. I feel like all of the interest in it, just dies off during that time period. They should move the title game back to December like it used to be. Out of curiosity, will I be the only one rooting for Eastern Washington on Jan 5th?



Well I won’t be watching because I probably won’t even remember it’s on but if I was to watch i would root for EW


----------



## niklz62

Ill root for NDSU. I figure that helps us short term more than hurts us


----------



## tjbison

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I hate that there is a 3 week gap between the semifinals and the championship game. I feel like all of the interest in it, just dies off during that time period. They should move the title game back to December like it used to be. Out of curiosity, will I be the only one rooting for Eastern Washington on Jan 5th?





Bluethunder said:


> Well I won’t be watching because I probably won’t even remember it’s on but if I was to watch i would root for EW



You guys are dead to me!!!



niklz62 said:


> Ill root for NDSU. I figure that helps us short term more than hurts us



Thanks Buddy!


----------



## Bluethunder

tjbison said:


> You guys are dead to me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Buddy!




Nothing personal.  I have the utmost respect for your program, just find it more enjoyable when different teams win.  Same reason I doubt I will watch the other national championship.  Will be Alabam v Clemson again,  yawn.


----------



## tjbison

Bluethunder said:


> Nothing personal.  I have the utmost respect for your program, just find it more enjoyable when different teams win.  Same reason I doubt I will watch the other national championship.  Will be Alabam v Clemson again,  yawn.



And I hope you realize I'm just joking also...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I will always root for a fellow conference member. I like being in league with The Best. Because to _be_ The Best, you have to _beat_ The Best. Someday, The Best will be decked out in Royal Blue and White!!!


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I'm mainly rooting against NDSU for the same reasons I quit rooting for Wichita State: Too many arrogant fans. Most seasons a lot of them seem to think that we should get kicked out of the conference that we invited them into. Obviously not all of them are bad (TJBison for example), but there's a lot of bad apples in that group. It would be nice if someone would give them an L to end the season, just to humble some of their fans. I'll be rooting for EWU and I won't even have to think about it.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I'm mainly rooting against NDSU for the same reasons I quit rooting for Wichita State: Too many arrogant fans. Most seasons a lot of them seem to think that we should get kicked out of the conference that we invited them into. Obviously not all of them are bad (TJBison for example), but there's a lot of bad apples in that group. It would be nice if someone would give them an L to end the season, just to humble some of their fans. I'll be rooting for EWU and I won't even have to think about it.




Isn't it funny how different people see NDSU fans in totally different ways?   I have always enjoyed visiting with them at the tailgate at Memorial Stadium.  I have also enjoyed banter with them during the games.  You want to talk about obnoxious fans?  To me, the worst come from SIU and ISU-R--rude, crude and social unacceptable.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Sycamore Proud said:


> Isn't it funny how different people see NDSU fans in totally different ways?   I have always enjoyed visiting with them at the tailgate at Memorial Stadium.  I have also enjoyed banter with them during the games.  You want to talk about obnoxious fans?  To me, the worst come from SIU and ISU-R--rude, crude and social unacceptable.



I think everyone can agree that the Jailbirds have the most obnoxious fans!


----------



## tjbison

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I'm mainly rooting against NDSU for the same reasons I quit rooting for Wichita State: Too many arrogant fans. Most seasons a lot of them seem to think that we should get kicked out of the conference that we invited them into. Obviously not all of them are bad (TJBison for example), but there's a lot of bad apples in that group. It would be nice if someone would give them an L to end the season, just to humble some of their fans. I'll be rooting for EWU and I won't even have to think about it.



please don't sample our Fanbase based off Message board posters, I guarantee if you came to a game In Fargo and walked out in the Tailgate lot with the ISU gear on you would NOT have the same opinion, that's a fact that you can ask about anybody from other teams that has come to a game

but yes, some real asshats on the interent boards I know that and its embarrassing, sadly too most of these are bandwagon fans, not long time Donors/supporters

I remember when Georgia Southern fans came up for the first Playoff game in 2011, Semi Finals.  I was talking to one of their Big Supporters and He could not believe that their group of 25 was in a private party in BWW across the street from the dome and some Bison Fans bought them their drinks and food to say Welcome, and he said the night before they were Downtown and didn't buy a drink.  Was totally flabbergasted, he said he did not expect that as a Visiting fan.


That is just one Example, many like to make NDSU fans sound way worse than they really are, of course there is always a couple drunk idiots but the HUGE majority are great people.


----------



## meistro

tjbison said:


> please don't sample our Fanbase based off Message board posters, I guarantee if you came to a game In Fargo and walked out in the Tailgate lot with the ISU gear on you would NOT have the same opinion, that's a fact that you can ask about anybody from other teams that has come to a game
> 
> but yes, some real asshats on the interent boards I know that and its embarrassing, sadly too most of these are bandwagon fans, not long time Donors/supporters
> 
> I remember when Georgia Southern fans came up for the first Playoff game in 2011, Semi Finals.  I was talking to one of their Big Supporters and He could not believe that their group of 25 was in a private party in BWW across the street from the dome and some Bison Fans bought them their drinks and food to say Welcome, and he said the night before they were Downtown and didn't buy a drink.  Was totally flabbergasted, he said he did not expect that as a Visiting fan.
> 
> 
> That is just one Example, many like to make NDSU fans sound way worse than they really are, of course there is always a couple drunk idiots but the HUGE majority are great people.



Good luck in the championship game. I for one am glad we’re in a conference with the best in the fcs, and hoping we can one day knock you off that spot.


----------



## ISUCC

Assume everyone saw ndsu won pretty easily again today over EWU, a 2 score win.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

ISUCC said:


> Assume everyone saw ndsu won pretty easily again today over EWU, a 2 score win.



Yeah, unfortunately. Pretty boring and very predictable, not that FBS is any less boring and predictable. Hopefully their new coach isn't as good and they drop off a little bit (like out of the top 5) in a couple of years, so some other teams have a chance for home field advantage throughout the playoffs. I'd like to actually see them have to play a playoff game on the road.


----------



## Westbadenboy

Hard to be against NDSU and I admire what they're doing, but my gosh.  This much dominance is not good for FCS football.  And actually I'd think NDSU would have to be thinking of moving up to FBS --- not much of a challenge (probably more competition inside the MVC than in most playoff games).  And of course I'll stick by my opinion that an extremely few college football fans are even aware of the FCS playoffs.
Moving the championship game back to early to mid-December might help.


----------



## Westbadenboy

*and yes ....*

Tired of the whole Alabama thing also.
:frown:


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Westbadenboy said:


> Hard to be against NDSU and I admire what they're doing, but my gosh.  This much dominance is not good for FCS football.  And actually I'd think NDSU would have to be thinking of moving up to FBS --- not much of a challenge (probably more competition inside the MVC than in most playoff games).  And of course I'll stick by my opinion that an extremely few college football fans are even aware of the FCS playoffs.
> Moving the championship game back to early to mid-December might help.



I agree with this 100%. The three week gap between the semifinals and the championship game is just ridiculous. I'm also not against NDSU, but more sick of seeing them win it all every year. It makes the rest of the FCS look bad in my opinion.

Honestly though I don't think FBS would be better for them. You can either win the national championship or win a bowl game no one cares about. Maybe they would get lucky one day and get to play in a New Years Day bowl as the G5 qualifier, but really no one cares about anything other than the CFP.

The bowl money might be better, but with the three playoff games they got to host, they made probably close to 2 million dollars on ticket sales. So they might actually lose money if they went FBS.


----------



## tjbison

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately. Pretty boring and very predictable, not that FBS is any less boring and predictable. Hopefully their new coach isn't as good and they drop off a little bit (like out of the top 5) in a couple of years, so some other teams have a chance for home field advantage throughout the playoffs. I'd like to actually see them have to play a playoff game on the road.



Frisco is a road game, won 7 of them, technically NDSU is 8-1 on the road in Playoffs since 2010

2010, beat Montana State in Bozeman, outdoorsand it was 7 below at kickoff, following week lost to Eventual champ Eastern Washington in OT on poorly called fumble on the game winning drive


----------



## Hooper

tjbison said:


> Frisco is a road game, won 7 of them, technically NDSU is 8-1 on the road in Playoffs since 2010
> 
> 2010, beat Montana State in Bozeman, outdoorsand it was 7 below at kickoff, following week lost to Eventual champ Eastern Washington in OT on poorly called fumble on the game winning drive



I'd say Frisco is a neutral field and the way you all travel you may as well call it home field advantage.


----------



## tjbison

Hooper said:


> I'd say Frisco is a neutral field and the way you all travel you may as well call it home field advantage.



Players still have to stay in hotels, fly, ect.  Not at all the same has a true home game


----------



## Sycamorefan96

tjbison said:


> Players still have to stay in hotels, fly, ect.  Not at all the same has a true home game



Okay, but it's not even close to the same thing as a road game, especially when most of the people there are NDSU fans. I get that you're trying to justify your championships, but you surely don't actually believe Frisco is a road game. But in reality, I think not having to ever play on the road during this remarkable run, takes a little bit away from it. 

I mean NDSU only played 4 road games this whole season and they were all in MVFC play. Besides that it was 7 home games, then 3 more in the playoffs, and a neutral site game. You didn't even try to challenge yourselves in non-conference play. If you guys are so tough then go schedule some home and homes with some other perennial top 10 FCS teams. I get that FBS teams won't schedule you, but that not an excuse for playing a patsy non-conf schedule.


----------



## meistro

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Okay, but it's not even close to the same thing as a road game, especially when most of the people there are NDSU fans. I get that you're trying to justify your championships, but you surely don't actually believe Frisco is a road game. But in reality, I think not having to ever play on the road during this remarkable run, takes a little bit away from it.
> 
> I mean NDSU only played 4 road games this whole season and they were all in MVFC play. Besides that it was 7 home games, then 3 more in the playoffs, and a neutral site game. You didn't even try to challenge yourselves in non-conference play. If you guys are so tough then go schedule some home and homes with some other perennial top 10 FCS teams. I get that FBS teams won't schedule you, but that not an excuse for playing a patsy non-conf schedule.



They play road games in the toughest fcs conference. They play their regular season to win so that they can have home games in the playoffs and why wouldn’t they? Better chance to advance and more money for them. I don’t blame them one bit. Your criticism just sounds like jealousy. I’m jealous of their success, but don’t blame them for it at all.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

meistro said:


> They play road games in the toughest fcs conference. They play their regular season to win so that they can have home games in the playoffs and why wouldn’t they? Better chance to advance and more money for them. I don’t blame them one bit. Your criticism just sounds like jealousy. I’m jealous of their success, but don’t blame them for it at all.



Hear, hear!!!  Excellent.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

meistro said:


> They play road games in the toughest fcs conference. They play their regular season to win so that they can have home games in the playoffs and why wouldn’t they? Better chance to advance and more money for them. I don’t blame them one bit. Your criticism just sounds like jealousy. I’m jealous of their success, but don’t blame them for it at all.



Well said!  
Well King, this case is closed.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

It's hard to say that the MVFC is so tough when one team runs through it every year. Take out NDSU and SDSU and the MVFC is average.


----------



## BrokerZ

Sycamorefan96 said:


> It's hard to say that the MVFC is so tough when one team runs through it every year. Take out NDSU and SDSU and the MVFC is average.



And if my aunt had balls she'd be my uncle.


----------



## 4Q_iu

BrokerZ said:


> And if my aunt had balls she'd be my uncle.




ONLY if she CHOSE to identify as your Uncle...    Or at least that's what I keep hearing from various declarations, lectures, etc, etc


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I already called NDSU's run "remarkable". But the fact remains, they've played ZERO road games in the FCS playoffs over the past 8 years. It's not their fault, but if the MVFC is so good, why do they keep walking through it every year? If the MVFC is so great, surely there's a few teams that could beat them once in a while. Besides SDSU, no one else seems to be up to the challenge, and SDSU always has to play NDSU on the road in the playoffs.


----------



## Hooper

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Take out NDSU and SDSU and the MVFC is average.



Certainly this is what the FCS Playoff Selection Committee thought!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> It's hard to say that the MVFC is so tough when one team runs through it every year. Take out NDSU and SDSU and the MVFC is average.



What is the MVFC's OoC D1 record over the last 4-5 years against FCS opponents? What about those that made the playoffs but did not play/lose to a fellow MVFC team? Would be interesting to see if that (in)validates your statement.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I'm not sure about previous seasons, but this regular season if you take out NDSU and SDSU the league went 8-5 against other FCS opponents. If you include NDSU and SDSU, and include the postseason the league was 19-6 against other FCS opponents. 19-6 sounds great, but NDSU and SDSU won more games against other FCS opponents than the rest of the MVFC did. Sounds pretty average to me.


----------



## tjbison

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Okay, but it's not even close to the same thing as a road game, especially when most of the people there are NDSU fans. I get that you're trying to justify your championships, but you surely don't actually believe Frisco is a road game. But in reality, I think not having to ever play on the road during this remarkable run, takes a little bit away from it.
> 
> I mean NDSU only played 4 road games this whole season and they were all in MVFC play. Besides that it was 7 home games, then 3 more in the playoffs, and a neutral site game. You didn't even try to challenge yourselves in non-conference play. If you guys are so tough then go schedule some home and homes with some other perennial top 10 FCS teams. I get that FBS teams won't schedule you, but that not an excuse for playing a patsy non-conf schedule.



you obviously don't know our schedule, this year was a hard one to get games Our OOC schedule has been tough, next year is one of the toughest


We have played since the start of our "run" (leaving out the crap)

2011
@ Minnesota

2012
@ Colorado St

2013
@ Kansas St (Defending B12 Champ)

2014
@ Iowa St
@ Weber St


2015
@Montana #13
Weber St
UND

2016
#7 Charleston Southern
#8 Eastern Wash
#13 Iowa

2017
@ #17 Eastern Wash

2018
Deleware

2019
UND
@Delaware
UC-Davis

2020
@Oregon

Now yes there were some crap in between but we had games scheduled that were bought out, if your saying NDSU isn't playing anybody that's just BS


----------



## sycamore tuff

tjbison said:


> you obviously don't know our schedule, this year was a hard one to get games Our OOC schedule has been tough, next year is one of the toughest
> 
> 
> We have played since the start of our "run" (leaving out the crap)
> 
> 2011
> @ Minnesota
> 
> 2012
> @ Colorado St
> 
> 2013
> @ Kansas St (Defending B12 Champ)
> 
> 2014
> @ Iowa St
> @ Weber St
> 
> 
> 2015
> @Montana #13
> Weber St
> UND
> 
> 2016
> #7 Charleston Southern
> #8 Eastern Wash
> #13 Iowa
> 
> 2017
> @ #17 Eastern Wash
> 
> 2018
> Deleware
> 
> 2019
> UND
> @Delaware
> UC-Davis
> 
> 2020
> @Oregon
> 
> Now yes there were some crap in between but we had games scheduled that were bought out, if your saying NDSU isn't playing anybody that's just BS



I think he was saying you don't play good fcs teams on the road during the ooc portion of your schedule.  Your list here shows that you occasionally do.  Your list shows that since 2015 you have played *2* ranked teams on the road.  One was #13 and one was #17.  Most of your ooc games are played at home.  Congratulations  your program is great and we look forward to knocking your butts off the mountain top.  It's been too long since we had a team like that.


----------

